# Frontosa growth?



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

I have 3 burundi Juv's who are just over 6 months old from my own M+F.

Im a bit concerned at their growth, they were born in April of this year and are 4"-5" in length!!! Im sure my adults were alot smaller than this at this age.

Is it something to be concerned about?

They are currently residing in a 4ft tank with a BN plec, weekly water changes and fed on a diet of NLS with 1x weekly krill/artemia. they dont feed at all on sundays.
many thanx

xxx


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

If they seem Healthy i wouldnt worry about it, Front Grow a lot dring therir first Year, so I would just take it as you have some really healthy fish, if you dont want them to grow so quick feed them a little less, otherwise no worries.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

You get some good growth on them. It is alright. I usually worry when they are 2" and they are 2 years old...


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Most "show" fishes are the "abnormally" large and colourful fish... so any "extra" growth is probably a good sign!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Charles said:


> ....I usually worry when they are 2" and they are 2 years old.


 what worries are relevant at this stage? what attributes contribute to faster/normal(?) growth rates? is this (apparent stunting, but otherwise healthy looking fry schools) a cull scenario? or can growth be (re)influenced?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

That was an extremn case I came across. A forumer from another local forum asked me how come his frontosa had not growth much in 2 years. I asked the usual tank size, water quality, etc question...

His response was: fish bought at 1" 2 years ago. And both of them were 2" now. They were in a 20 gallon tank without water changes but just top off for 2 years. And soon after, he did get a crash-course of better fish keeping method from me.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Charles said:


> That was an extremn case I came across.


 i ask, because i have been told often, that my fry appear small for their age. my plants grow slow too...


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Charles said:


> That was an extremn case I came across. A forumer from another local forum asked me how come his frontosa had not growth much in 2 years. I asked the usual tank size, water quality, etc question...
> 
> His response was: fish bought at 1" 2 years ago. And both of them were 2" now. They were in a 20 gallon tank without water changes but just top off for 2 years. And soon after, he did get a crash-course of better fish keeping method from me.


Good job Charles, poor fish


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

lloyd said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > That was an extremn case I came across.
> ...


Best advice i can give you for good fry growth rate for fronts or any fry for that matter is to keep up on the weekly (or even more often sometimes) water changes with good clean dechlorinated water and feed quality high protien sinking pellets to your fronts, suppliment with other safe high protien snacks such as cut up shrimp, re hydrated freeze dried krill or similar. THe higher the protien the better when small (just make sure they dont feed at surface). Also feed very small amounts a couple times a day rather than one larger feeding once or every other day ,(this is for fry only). I got some half inch fry in april and the smallest ones are slightly over 3 inches now, the larger ones are almost 4 now. One of them i have to look careful now cause its nearing the same size as my year old burundi LOL.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx everyone.... one last question 

i have the parents in a 6x2x20" they are a M/F/F trio, would it be okay to put the 3 juvs in the six ft with them now they are 4"+ or should i just keep them in the 4ft for the time being???

Many thanx in advance

xxx


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, at 4 inches they should be ok to be in the big tank with the older fish. Keep in mind the trio might not like having them in there LOL. I would suggest moving your decor/caves all around to break up the territories before putting in the new fish. Put all of the new fish in at the same time to offer more targets for aggression rather than just one at a time where it might be easier for a single fish to get picked on. Maybe do it in the evening right before you shut off all the lights (my fronts get very quiet in the dark.) check often to make sure all is well that night and the next day. Try feeding a SMALL snack after they have been in the tank for about 15 minutes, repeat as nessasary every 15 to 30 minutes to help distract the fish. then shut off lights when they settle down.


----------

